# Monterrey Oaks "Peeling" with Ant issue



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Evening everyone,

I have 2 questions regarding oaks.

We have 2 Monterrey oaks: 1 in the front and 1 in the back. The one in the back (pictured, forgive my wife being in the picture) seems to have some kind of disease. Now I am not familiar with trees, but I am curious to see if this is normal peeling, or a disease. Also, what is the remedy? We are removing the stakes this weekend, so I'm not sure if that is one of the reasons on why it is occurring. The front yard oak doesn't have this issue. The only difference between both is that the one in question receives TONS of sun, so maybe it is just thirsty. Either way, I am wanting input from the experts.

Also, the tree in question seems to have a lot of ants. is the normal ant treatment (Amdro) safe to sprinkle at the base without affecting the health of the tree? Any alternatives?

Thanks everybody in advance.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Regarding the ants, Amdro would be safe to put around the tree. An alternate, and more effective treatment is "Over 'n Out", which has fipronil. It will kill the ants quicker than Amdro, and it's easy to broadcast. You can get the product I mentioned, or you can look for fipronil online in the liquid form, and treat the whole yard. I love that stuff because it's really really effective.

For the health of the tree, reach out to your county extension agent, and ask to talk to the master gardener. I'm sure they have someone working in conjunction with A&M that can help you figure out what's going on.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Regarding the ants, Amdro would be safe to put around the tree. An alternate, and more effective treatment is "Over 'n Out", which has fipronil. It will kill the ants quicker than Amdro, and it's easy to broadcast. You can get the product I mentioned, or you can look for fipronil online in the liquid form, and treat the whole yard. I love that stuff because it's really really effective.
> 
> For the health of the tree, reach out to your county extension agent, and ask to talk to the master gardener. I'm sure they have someone working in conjunction with A&M that can help you figure out what's going on.


Thank you. We have a few table spoons of amdro left so I'll use that and next time at ask mart puck over n out uo. It got great reviews aside tour recommendation.

I believe we need to water the tree. It gets FULL sun and is hotter where it's at than the front. When I head into town next week I'll pick up another soaker hose.

Later on today I'll shoot an email over to our extension. Any other input would be great as well.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> I have 2 questions regarding oaks.
> 
> ...


----------

